# Ti22 | 993 Turbo S



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

A recent detail, and one I had been looking forward to a lot. I've really got a thing for 964 and 993 911's so this was an absolute pleasure - especially with it being a Turbo S, last of the aircooled turbos and 1 of only 33 that were allotted to the UK. This one is also in a special order colour.

After washing, the sun came out and it was easy to see where the improvements could be made!





































The car was rolled inside and clayed, then on with the machine polishing. As this was a 1 day enhancement, a 2 stage polish was performed. The improvement was massive - front wing 50/50 :



















rear wing 50/50:




























rear wing finished (love the amount of flake in the light!)



















Swissvax Shield was applied, as well as all the usual details attended to. Here are the finished shots:













































































































Thanks for looking!

James


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

James, that looks absolutely sexual I love it! I couldnt afford it, but I can see myself in one heh heh.

Is that the same car that was in Bad Boys ?

Great work sir!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Simply delicious!! :argie: :argie:

Love that first 50:50 shot of the front wing!! :buffer:

Rather nice these aren't they, and when you look at the official pics of the upcoming brand new 991 series, you realise what a perfectly proportioned and compact shape the 'original' was, (I say the _original_ meaning the 993 was the last to essentially share the dimensions of the first 911s - very early short wheelbase versions notwithstanding).

Great work mate :thumb:

(@ Grommit: No mate, that was a 964 Turbo 3.6 ).


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Grommit said:


> James, that looks absolutely sexual I love it! I couldnt afford it, but I can see myself in one heh heh.
> 
> Is that the same car that was in Bad Boys ?
> 
> Great work sir!


Thanks! No, it's not the 'bad boys' one.. that was a 964 (the previous generation 911) turbo - weirdly I've done one of those recently, here :

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=228129


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

VIPER said:


> Simply delicious!! :argie: :argie:
> 
> Love that first 50:50 shot of the front wing!! :buffer:
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy, yeah - the proportions are just lovely. A 993 GT2 is the highest porker on the list if my numbers ever came up..


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Fantastic work there. As Viper said the 50/50 shots are unreal. :doublesho
The flake is just popping!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Stunning finish James.
Really highlighted in the 50/50 as well as the afters.
Top drawer M8.
Gordon.


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Jeez, what did they use to wash it before, a green scourer?

transformation is unreal, great colour on a great car!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Brilliant :thumb:


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

That is one gorgeous car :argie: , cracking job mate :thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

One of my favorite models, stunning work. Love that colour.


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Stunning work! 

I love the way you guys can get so much done in one day...


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

That is one hell of a good job there! the depth is superb, looks like you could swim in it:thumb:

Kev


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Absolutely stunning results! :doublesho

The finish is so unbelievably wet looking.


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

M i n t !


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Probably my fav car ever, you work on some lovely machines, really lovely work, bet the owner was well chuffed


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Simply gorgeous.:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work guys :wave:
One of my all time favorite motors. Stunning!! :thumb:


----------



## autoaesthetica (May 13, 2011)

Love this documentation James. Hella good work. We have a 993 Turbo coming in soon as well, 1 of the best 3 porka "rears" as far as I'm concerned.

Excellent work.

Mike


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Brilliant work. I always enjoy your porsche details.

The 50/50's are fantastic.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Top work on an awesome car mate.


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

Now that looks ace. Bet the owner was over the moon.
Great work.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Cracking work on a beautiful car.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very good, loving the flake in the pics, and good 50/50s


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Excellent work on a beautiful car.


----------



## VERSUS (May 2, 2011)

Great car, beautiful color and cracking work. Really great job! Impressing 50/50. Stunning ! ! !


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

My all time favorite 911 or Porsche for that matter. Good to see one restored to its former glory!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Superb James, lovely car also:thumb:


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

Amazing James and to get a 2 stage enhancement, in a day, is great work. Results really speak for themselves!!


----------



## DERV_Monkey (Aug 11, 2008)

H.O.L.Y. M.O.S.E.S.!!!!!! That is a bit nice!!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Lovely pop and as above two stage in a day is very efficient work. Beautiful motor too.


----------



## minimatt1967 (Aug 29, 2011)

Awesome results, the 50/50 is frightening to say the least, I'd forgotten how good the 993 _turbo_ looked. Very high on the want list.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb work with a great 50/50!:thumb:

Stunning, stunning car!:argie: :argie:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

love it!!!!!!


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Lovely transformation man!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

James.. Stunning stunning stunning....did I mention Stunnign. great turnaround as always!!


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Stunning work on a Stunning car!!! and all in One day some guy :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Ive actually came back for another look. Aye ok I am a pervert.......and whit?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing..


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Love it, great work, the first 50:50 picture is great

The 993 is my fav' also, sex on wheels


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

One of the best 50/50 shots I've seen on here for a while, makes the car look like two different colours and shows the depth of colour that had been lost.

Mint car too, i've seen a yellow one on the road that overtook about 16 cars in about 3 moves on a single lane carriageway - majestical!


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks like previous owners have been washing it with hedghogs.


----------



## s4boy (Feb 3, 2009)

Great work real show stopper of a car .....I want it!!!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Love it! Nice Work


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Outstanding...:thumb:


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

wow 50/50 pic is one in a million


----------

